# Will he grow?



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Personally, I would not want him to grow that much! 6 inches in a year is a lot. He should just grow at a normal rate for his age if his nutrition is kept up.
In my experience at least, the horse will grow at a normal growth rate when it has adequate food and when it doesn't it will grow at a below normal rate. It is very very difficult to make a horse grow faster than normal.
This is why wild horses are small!

Good luck!!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

He might, but not all in one year. Good nutrition should let him keep growing for awhile, maybe even 6 inches. My 7 year old ex-rescue grew at least an inch after we got him, asnd yours is only 2


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know if it helps...but I did the string test on my filly Lillie. It said she should be about the same...14.2-14.3. She's 20 months old and I think I measured her at 13.2. 

So it sounds to me that even though he fought for his food and such, that he seems to still be on track with other horses his age. Btw..I adore his coloring. 

Not the greatest picture for comparison..but the most recent one I have.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh goodness I don't expect him to grow that much in one year. We were thinking by the time he was 5. I really didn't intend to back him until he was 4 anyways.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> I don't know if it helps...but I did the string test on my filly Lillie. It said she should be about the same...14.2-14.3. She's 20 months old and I think I measured her at 13.2.
> 
> So it sounds to me that even though he fought for his food and such, that he seems to still be on track with other horses his age. Btw..I adore his coloring.
> 
> Not the greatest picture for comparison..but the most recent one I have.


He is 7 - 8 months older than your cutie pie lillie and an inch shorter - that was why I was kinda worried. I'd like to see how tall she is at 27 months.

She is adorable


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

The original pict I posted was the day I took him over. I am going out to his trainers tomorrow so will try and get some good recent shots as he has grown a bit and filled in since then.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't wait to see the recent photos!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is a video of him 2 moths ago at his new home and after 6 weeks stall rest. (not sure if link will work)

| Facebook


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Considering the fact that he is only 2 he should grow quite a bit more. I got my gelding as a wormy, underfed yearling and he was about 12 hands. He is now coming 4 and has reached 15.1 ish. Don't give up hope, horse can grow up until age 7.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks I'm not givin up on my lil man. He has nice movement so I think he will eventually be a nice ride.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Like everyone else, I believe he will grow. Especially because of the malnutrition, he may be stunted a bit but should grow more. He could grow until he's 5 or 6. Heck, my TB cross mare grew until she was 7!


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

my mare was 5 when I got her 6 months ago and hadn't had proper nutrition and hadn't been worked. Textbooks say she'd stop growing by then, but once I started her on a proper diet and training schedule she grew from 15 to 15.3. She grew like a see saw, her rump was so high it was very discernable.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow thanks you guys. I have always been hopeful but I guess I just needed some backup. I have been researching this and a lot of people say they are almost their full height by now. But I know he will grow :0) I won't give up on my lil man


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OK I finally have some updated pictures of lil man.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Aw how adorable he looks much better. I think he will still grow. Nice horse!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, his coloring is absolutely gorgeous. I love those darker palominos. It woudn't suprise me at all if he gets to 14.3. He is still pretty much a baby and has several more years of growing to do. My bay mustang shot up another 2 inches in height (from 14 to 14.2) after I started riding him the fall of his 5 year old year. Just keep him on good balanced feed and give him time to reach his potential.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Yah! An update! He's absolutely GORGEOUS! He really does look like he has the same size/stature as my Lillie. Have you tried the measuring method (measuring from the middle of the knee to the coronet band)? They say one inch = 1 hand in height. I'd love to know what his measures. I'll throw a recent picture of Lillie on here for you to compare. She's 21 months.










Ps. I just think he and Lillie are going to be late bloomers when it comes to height.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks you guys you should see him in the summer, cant wait to take picts then. He is a gorgeous golden color.

He has grown and still is so thanks for the votes of confidence.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I hope my Lyric is that dark of a color when she sheds her baby coat!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> Yah! An update! He's absolutely GORGEOUS! He really does look like he has the same size/stature as my Lillie. Have you tried the measuring method (measuring from the middle of the knee to the coronet band)? They say one inch = 1 hand in height. I'd love to know what his measures. I'll throw a recent picture of Lillie on here for you to compare. She's 21 months.


Wow how tall is she in that pict? The ones of Hunter were last Sat and he is either 2 and a half or 2 months younger than that. Although we are not entirely sure of his actual age. I have done the knee to coronet test and he measures at 14.3 so here hoping lol..

Its funny but 5 months ago he was really shaped like your cute little Lillie and now he has filled out some and of course grown. they will. What does she measure out to?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Another method you might try is measuring from the middle of the fetlock to the point of the elbow and then use the same length of string and start at the elbow and go up toward his withers. It should end up the same length when he is fully grown.

http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/stringtesting.html


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I just have to tell you how wonderful your guy looks with food and love put into him!

I have a little filly I have yet to measure and wasn't sure how to guesstimate height so this thread has been helpful. Hope you continue to post updates!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Hunter65 said:


> Wow how tall is she in that pict? The ones of Hunter were last Sat and he is either 2 and a half or 2 months younger than that. Although we are not entirely sure of his actual age. I have done the knee to coronet test and he measures at 14.3 so here hoping lol..
> 
> Its funny but 5 months ago he was really shaped like your cute little Lillie and now he has filled out some and of course grown. they will. What does she measure out to?


I believe she's about 13.1-13.2 in the above picture. As for as the knee measuring thing, she measures out to between 14.2 -14.3 if I did it right, lol! That's a really bad picture of her. It makes her look so short and stumpy. This is my favorite picture of her. 










And here is my pally Lyric.










She's just a 9 month old and a little squirt!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> I believe she's about 13.1-13.2 in the above picture. As for as the knee measuring thing, she measures out to between 14.2 -14.3 if I did it right, lol! That's a really bad picture of her. It makes her look so short and stumpy. This is my favorite picture of her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my gosh she is such a cute squirt. I love her face.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Another method you might try is measuring from the middle of the fetlock to the point of the elbow and then use the same length of string and start at the elbow and go up toward his withers. It should end up the same length when he is fully grown.
> 
> http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/stringtesting.html


Ya thanks we did that one too and it comes out way higher than his height now (although we havent done that one since summer. I am going to see him again tomorrow so I will remeasure that way. 

Thanks


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Hunter65 said:


> Ya thanks we did that one too and it comes out way higher than his height now (although we havent done that one since summer. I am going to see him again tomorrow so I will remeasure that way.
> 
> Thanks


I think that's what is suppose to happen when you do that. If you swing up the string, it's suppose to show you how tall he's GOING to get.



Hunter65 said:


> oh my gosh she is such a cute squirt. I love her face.


Thank you. That was one of the things that drew me to her. She has the most amazingly dainty/feminine face I've ever seen!  She looks alot like her mama! (in the face)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm going to be the odd one out and say that he probably won't reach 14 3hh. I think you will be lucky if he reaches 14hh. My full blooded QH's hardly go at all past their 3y old year!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

What are your plans for your little guy?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> What are your plans for your little guy?



Well I'm not sure, mostly just pleasure. I just felt so sorry for him that he needed a good home and some luvin. He was at the trainers at the beginning of Jan but had to come back temporarily, long story.

He will be going back in the next few weeks for a month. Some basic ground manners - he is being the terrible twos teenager and she will get him used to saddle/bridle etc but I dont plan to back him at least until summer (if then).

He was funny when he was at the trainers he made friends with a miniature donkey - I guess cus he was bigger than it lol. It followed him everywhere, I will get picts when he goes back.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Aww..I'm going to miss not seeing updates! I was just thinking of him earlier today but couldn't remember where your post was located! Good luck and don't forget to post pictures and updates when you can! I can't wait to see how amazing he looks this spring/summer!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> What are your plans for your little guy?



Well I'm not sure, mostly just pleasure. I just felt so sorry for him that he needed a good home and some luvin. He was at the trainers at the beginning of Jan but had to come back temporarily, long story.

He will be going back in the next few weeks for a month. Some basic ground manners - he is being the terrible twos teenager and she will get him used to saddle/bridle etc but I dont plan to back him at least until summer (if then).

He was funny when he was at the trainers he made friends with a miniature donkey - I guess cus he was bigger than it lol. It followed him everywhere, I will get picts when he goes back.

Here are a couple of him ground driving for the first time, he is pretty smart.
















You know they are small when you buy a pony surcingle and it still is too big lol


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Hunter65 said:


> Here are a couple of him ground driving for the first time, he is pretty smart.
> 
> You know they are small when you buy a pony surcingle and it still is too big lol


He's just a little doll!!! I love him!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OhMyGosh!!! I just realized that my 6 month old is 2 inches taller than him! :-O


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> He's just a little doll!!! I love him!



Me too but he is such a grumpy brat lol


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

smrobs said:


> OhMyGosh!!! I just realized that my 6 month old is 2 inches taller than him! :-O


Oh dear thats not very comforting. What breed is your 6 month old?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well he is a draft cross so don't feel quite so bad . He's a BelgianxQH.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Well he is a draft cross so don't feel quite so bad . He's a BelgianxQH.



lol I was sooo hoping you were going to say that. lol


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow - he is looking better under your care already! 

As a 2 year old, he still has plenty of time to grow. He will keep getting taller until 4-5 years of age and then continue filling out until he is 6-8 years old.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well here are a couple of more picts of Hunter. He got a shave last week so he is a pale palomino for the moment. He has been at the trainers for a month and is coming along nicely. He is like a puppy dog compared to before. Not the best picts but I will get more when I bring him back to our barn. This is ME for the first time on my little man! We aren't going to really start riding him til fall though.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, he is really coming along, he's really muscling up! Gorgeous little guy btw. My gelding grew an inch in the last month or so and he is 4. There were 3 foals born the same year as Jack and they have all had a major growth spurt this winter, I actually did a double take last night when I looked at Velvet,lol. Though he may take a while to get there, and he may not get to quite 14.3, I don't think you need to worry about him being too stunted. Looks like he'll be a solid boy too!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's adorable!!! I love Hunter pictures!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

awe thanks. I can't resist him and his little attitude goes right along with it :0)


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

He has come a long way from this (last August)


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Omgosh! He has!!! He's filled out so nicely!!! Give him lots of hugs and carrots. He's so darn cute!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

NEW PICTS!!! He is finally getting back his golden color :0)


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Dare I put him in the confo section?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's GORGEOUS! I really hope my Lyric has his coloring! He's a beautiful palomino.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> He's GORGEOUS! I really hope my Lyric has his coloring! He's a beautiful palomino.


Thanks I love when his color comes out. Its what drew me too him in the first place.
I think Lyric may be a tad lighter but OMG she is sooo cute!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wowza he's looking good. Even if he doesn't grow that much taller, he is filling out nicely and I bet he will be a wide, strong guy when he grows up. I love that color of pali. His confo is decent, he might not win any halter classes but he looks solid.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OK time for a few new picts. I am actually riding him now, only for little bits at a time. 10 mins every now and then.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous!! So super cute! How tall is he now? Has he grown any?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I can't get over how good he looks! He has the sweetest expression. You've done a fantastic job with him!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. if my trainer ever remembers to bring her stick we will measure him. I think he has grown again but then maybe I just keep hoping. My trainer thinks that he is younger than we think he is. If his old owner was right he will be 3 in July OR September. Can't tell but in the headshot does he look Arab or Welsh?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hahahaha the first picture he was trying to bite my feet


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I think his head looks very welsh - but it would be helpful to see a straight on from front view (closer than the picture above the headshot) to get an idea of his eye placement


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

oooh not welsh ahh my little pony sigh


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Hunter65 said:


> oooh not welsh ahh my little pony sigh


Hey, it's not a bad thing, welshies are great! And he's already over technical "pony" height isn't he?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

No unfortunately he is still a pony. Here he is with the big boy saddle.I'll be lucky if he is 13.3.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I used to have a welsh mountain pony, Cinders, he was the best!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Errrr he is so pretty, now I want some color! I have a dapple gray and 3 bays- need some flash! =) Seriously though he looks so awesome, you should really be proud. You don't look too big on him at all.


----------



## BexnDelta (Jun 6, 2010)

*Nice looking boy, but why the double halter? it is possible for him to grow that much though but i only know the basics and stuff about measurement.*


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

BexnDelta said:


> *Nice looking boy, but why the double halter? it is possible for him to grow that much though but i only know the basics and stuff about measurement.*



Double Halter? That is a bitless bridle - we were trying it on him for the first time.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hunter65 said:


> Double Halter? That is a bitless bridle - we were trying it on him for the first time.



Oops sorry I just realized you were looking at an old pict. We were going to pony him but he was being a brat so we put a dually on him and my friend just put it over top cus it was huge on him. lol


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

Two is still young. He will continue to grow and fill out for a few more years. He's very pretty though.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> I think his head looks very welsh - but it would be helpful to see a straight on from front view (closer than the picture above the headshot) to get an idea of his eye placement


Does this shot help at all?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Completely off topic but I had a question about your stock saddle. What is that rear strap for? The one that is attached to the ring at the sides of the cantle? If it were a western saddle, that is where the back cinch would go but I didn't think that stock saddles were designed for a back cinch. Is it maybe for a breeching or crupper attachment? Sorry for the silly questions but my only experience with a stock saddle is watching 'Man from snowy river'.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Completely off topic but I had a question about your stock saddle. What is that rear strap for? The one that is attached to the ring at the sides of the cantle? If it were a western saddle, that is where the back cinch would go but I didn't think that stock saddles were designed for a back cinch. Is it maybe for a breeching or crupper attachment? Sorry for the silly questions but my only experience with a stock saddle is watching 'Man from snowy river'.


Good question. I actually had to look it up. Yes they can have a back cinch although for all of my group that has aussie saddles none oof them uses it. I just loooove the comfort


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Huh, learn something new every day. Thank you for answering.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Hunter65 said:


> Does this shot help at all?
> 
> View attachment 33233


YES!! I'd say now definitely looks more welshie/welshie cross to me rather than any Arab. His head looks welsh to me. Gosh he is darling!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> YES!! I'd say now definitely looks more welshie/welshie cross to me rather than any Arab. His head looks welsh to me. Gosh he is darling!


oh crap :-( lol


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well we have now hit 13.3 YAY I only ask for 2 more inches lol


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

FWIW, I rescued my Appaloosa (mostly QH) mare just before her 3rd brithday. She was 14.2h and 750 lbs. By the time she was 5 yrs old, she was 15.2 and 1,100 lbs! She grew 4 inches AFTER she turned 3 yrs old. My husband's Anglo Arabian (TBxArab) gelding grew almost an inch at 5yrs old.

Some horses will keep growing past 3-4 yrs old. Hock growth plates and other "big bones" don't close until 4-5 yrs old. The growth plates in the biggest bones at the base of the neck don't close until 5-6 yrs old. It's very possible for a horse to continue growing in height until 5-6 yrs old. It's not that common, but it's definitely possible.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> FWIW, I rescued my Appaloosa (mostly QH) mare just before her 3rd brithday. She was 14.2h and 750 lbs. By the time she was 5 yrs old, she was 15.2 and 1,100 lbs! She grew 4 inches AFTER she turned 3 yrs old. My husband's Anglo Arabian (TBxArab) gelding grew almost an inch at 5yrs old.
> 
> Some horses will keep growing past 3-4 yrs old. Hock growth plates and other "big bones" don't close until 4-5 yrs old. The growth plates in the biggest bones at the base of the neck don't close until 5-6 yrs old. It's very possible for a horse to continue growing in height until 5-6 yrs old. It's not that common, but it's definitely possible.



Well that is certainly encouraging, although I don't expect much.


----------



## JumperDak15 (Dec 14, 2009)

You're horse is cute! I'd say hes got welsh in him.

I rescued a 6 month old Arab colt, who was starved and beaten. I got him in december, hes 14 months old now. And he was 11.3 hh and SKINNNNYY when i got him....290 lbs.... he is 13 hh now and 520 lbs.

He might only get to 14.3 hh BUT he's over coming the starvation. He was also infested with worms, and we got that dealt with and after that was done, he grew from 12.1 hh to 13 hh in like 3 months. He's gorgeous now, he was black when i got him and hes turning a black bay. I'm also keeping him as a stallion for as long as possible, hes got gorgeous bloodlines, and he's got some very good qualities he could pass on. But when a horse is given all the goods, feed, hay, vitaments, love, a good home etc... you'd be amazed at what happens. My little guy i think is a great example. 

Heres a photo of him when i got him:









Heres one of him now:








can you see how much his stance/posture has changed? You can tell from the newest photo, that was taken 2 days ago, you can tell he feels good and has lots of presence! I'm very happy with how far he has come, he's too cuuutee!

And you're little guy, he'll do just fine, hes fancy.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

JumperDak15 said:


> You're horse is cute! I'd say hes got welsh in him.
> 
> I rescued a 6 month old Arab colt, who was starved and beaten. I got him in december, hes 14 months old now. And he was 11.3 hh and SKINNNNYY when i got him....290 lbs.... he is 13 hh now and 520 lbs.
> 
> ...


Can't see the pictures :-(

Thanks for your comments. He is my little peanut. He was also malnutritioned and wormy when I adopted him last summer and has come a long way since then. I'm not giving up on him, my trainer thinks he is younger than I was told. If the old owner is correct he will be three this month or Sept but my trainer thinks he is not that old. Thanks for the encouraging words.:-o


----------



## Marly Dook (Jul 6, 2010)

I am in your exact situation. 

I recently bought a little colt (He is in my horse area thing for this forum- I just joined so Im getting used to it lol) and he will be 2 in August this year. He is currently 13.1. Of course, I feel deeply in love when I saw him (he was pretty skinny and untouchable). His obvious good nature and smarts drew me to him and I had to buy him. (Brain stops working at this point.) He has the papers to be a registered quarter horse (with cutting and halter foundation lines) but I don't trust the people I bought him from. I am very concerned that they lied to me mostly because they charged me an extra $200 for the paperwork. I am worried they lied because he is just so small. Fine boned and short. But earlier pictures proved he was not well taken care of in the nutrition department growing up. 

He has it all- beauty, brains and good nature and all I'm asking for it 2-3 more inches in height! Haha. I just hope he grows. You and I are in the same exact boat, lol. 
I'll attempt to attach a photo-


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Marly Dook said:


> I am in your exact situation.
> 
> I recently bought a little colt (He is in my horse area thing for this forum- I just joined so Im getting used to it lol) and he will be 2 in August this year. He is currently 13.1. Of course, I feel deeply in love when I saw him (he was pretty skinny and untouchable). His obvious good nature and smarts drew me to him and I had to buy him. (Brain stops working at this point.) He has the papers to be a registered quarter horse (with cutting and halter foundation lines) but I don't trust the people I bought him from. I am very concerned that they lied to me mostly because they charged me an extra $200 for the paperwork. I am worried they lied because he is just so small. Fine boned and short. But earlier pictures proved he was not well taken care of in the nutrition department growing up.
> 
> ...



Awe he is a cutie patootie! If he isn't even 2 yet he should still grow some more. Hunter has grown 3 inches already but he will be 3 this year so I am not expecting too much more. They are hard to resist aren't they. Hunter is very fine boned too but has filled out a lot in the last year so yours will fill out lots too. Go to my barn and check out his picts the first ones are from last summer when he was skinny and wormy. Hunter also has very tiny hooves, which was one of the reasons my farrier/trainer thinks he is younger than he is. She says they are pretty small for his age. So here's hoping? I'd love it if you would keep me updated on his progress, it has been awesome seeing Hunter blossom with the proper care. Good luck!
BTW I LOVE his coloring!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Marly Dook said:


> I am in your exact situation.
> 
> I recently bought a little colt (He is in my horse area thing for this forum- I just joined so Im getting used to it lol) and he will be 2 in August this year. He is currently 13.1. Of course, I feel deeply in love when I saw him (he was pretty skinny and untouchable). His obvious good nature and smarts drew me to him and I had to buy him. (Brain stops working at this point.) He has the papers to be a registered quarter horse (with cutting and halter foundation lines) but I don't trust the people I bought him from. I am very concerned that they lied to me mostly because they charged me an extra $200 for the paperwork. I am worried they lied because he is just so small. Fine boned and short. But earlier pictures proved he was not well taken care of in the nutrition department growing up.
> 
> ...


My mare Bridgette looked much the same, fine boned and all, when I got her. She grew almost 4" between 3 and 5 yrs old! She's also halter bred; she's an Impressive granddaughter. I have heard Impressive bred horses are often "late bloomers." She still has fine legs and little feet, but she's turned in to a "tank" lol.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh yay another encouraging story, I love to hear these. :0)


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

UPDATE TIME!!!!

Just got back from 2 weeks up at our property. Took Hunter with us for the first time. The first night there I rode him up the road - first ride outside of the arena and he did really well. Did that a few more times and met up with a neighbor who I can ride with. I had only planned on getting him used to the saddle and doing short rides with him. For the first week or so only rode a few times had some ground manner issues with him. One of my friends came up last Thursday with her horse - she is related to the people who own the ranch behind us (6,000 acres). So we rode over there up some trails and through some hay fields. Hunter actually led up the trail!! He was awesome, didn't shy at anything except water which we finally got him into and now he is no problem. He didn't even spook from a deer. The next 2 days we spent trail riding with the saddle on and he was totally awesome. I think I should call him "Trucker" or Trooper". I think he loves it he has been soooo much better behaved since that, not biting etc.... He even knows his cues and cantered no problem. My friend was amazed at his progress as she hadn't seen him since last summer when I rescued him and didn't figure I would be riding him until NEXT year. Going riding on the beach this weekend and then back up to Property for 4 days on long weekend. Can't wait!

He is such a ham, when we were visiting the ranch behind us he was trying to eat the grass while we visiting (I was sitting on him) but I wouldn't let him. So what does he do? Goes down on his knees with his butt in the air and eats the grass. When I slid off he just plunked over on his side and continued to eat the grass. Silly pony. Wish I had of got that on video, my friend said people take a lot of time to train there horses to do that lol.

Here are some more picts and we are at almost 14 hands now.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, he looks so great.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks smrobs He is doing so well


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Gawd I <3 him. He is so adorable. I love horses where their personality is just written all over their face!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous! He's come such a long way!! You've done an amazing job!


----------



## Marly Dook (Jul 6, 2010)

I know I haven't been to this thread in a while but I agreed to keep you posted about my boy so I will! And yours is looking wonderful! 

Two days ago Judd had his first ride and it was my first time to give a horse their first ride so I was a bit nervous but everything went great. I have pictures from the second ride since I only took video for the first. We think he has grown an inch since we got him about four months ago and he has definitely filled out with muscle.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Marly Dook said:


> I know I haven't been to this thread in a while but I agreed to keep you posted about my boy so I will! And yours is looking wonderful!
> 
> Two days ago Judd had his first ride and it was my first time to give a horse their first ride so I was a bit nervous but everything went great. I have pictures from the second ride since I only took video for the first. We think he has grown an inch since we got him about four months ago and he has definitely filled out with muscle.



Wow he looks so good. Great job on the first ride. I was nervous first time too. I absolutely love his face.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Just seenthe video hes very cute and has alot of SPUNK.. he looks alot better for sure!!


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Just seen the new pics.. he is absolutly beautiful.. Coloring is excelent !!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

couple of more from yesterdays ride

















This is him and his old Pal Shade. She is 5


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey hes has Grown alot since youve rescued him .. oh so HANDSOME!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

KatCashen said:


> Hey hes has Grown alot since youve rescued him .. oh so HANDSOME!!


Thanks this is what you have to look forward to


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

im excited!!


----------

